# Skin problems



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a problem with Rosacea and my skin breaking out. I have been to the dermatologist and she put me on antibiotics and gave me a perscription for Metrogel and told to use Cetaphil to wash my face. The antibiotics made me sick to my stomach and i had an allergic reaction to the Metrogel. Is there anything that i can use to help clear my skin up from breaking out and clear the clogged pores and also help with the Rosacea? I'm 46 years old and feel i am too old to be dealing with breaking out. I have sensitvie, oily skin and it drives me crazy. Another question what would be a good makeup to use to help cover the redness in my skin? I have tried Bare Minerals and it made my skin feel dry and itchy.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Do you have food allergies? My husband has rosacea and eczema - and gluten was the culprit. I have very mild rosacea, which has gotten much better over time since going gluten free a year ago. I use Jane Iredale makeup. It's expensive, (at least it is to me) but it is very mild, with very good ingredients, and it is carried by many dermatologists and available online, too. I don't wear a lot of makeup, so they lasts a long time for me. I do not like Bare Minerals. I used them for a while, and they did nothing for my skin. I know a lot of people like them, but... IMO Jane Iredale products are the best I've used. 

To cleanse, I use Jane Iredale's cleansing mitt - works great with just water, no soap needed. For moisturizer, I use either organic coconut oil, or Aubrey organic Sea Buckthorn Moisturizer for combo skin. Both are very soothing to the skin and available at Health Food stores or at a good price online at iherb.com. Aubrey Organics makes several skin care lines that are completely free of chemicals. You'll probably have to experiment a little to find something that works for you. I've also used straight Jojoba Oil on my skin. It is a little greasy at first but you wake up with very soft skin. Reason why I stick with Coconut Oil instead of jojoba, is that CO is a multipurpose oil around here.

Sorry you have to deal with this.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear that  it really is a pain. My daughter was having big problems with it too, the doctor wanted to put her on Accutane but she wasn't going that route I am happy to say.

What has totally fixed it for her is going Gluten free totally. If she eats something she is sensitive to now, her hands and face go bright red. So maybe yours is associated to a food allergy. 

Sorry I don't know the safest cover up make-up for you


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks ladies, i'm working on eliminating gluten from my diet. That may be the culprit. I just ordered the Aubrey Organics combination/oily skin skin care regimen to see if that will help. I'll also be checking out the Jane Iredale's makeup line. Suzan with the Jane Iredale's makeup which foundation do you use the liquid mineral or the powder mineral? I'm so very fair skinned that i have to use either the lightest or next to lightest foundation and the liquids looked darker to me, but i would prefer a liquid. The Bare minerals always looked powdery on my face maybe that isn't the case with the Jane Iredale's.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

mysugarbears said:


> Thanks ladies, i'm working on eliminating gluten from my diet. That may be the culprit. I just ordered the Aubrey Organics combination/oily skin skin care regimen to see if that will help. I'll also be checking out the Jane Iredale's makeup line. Suzan with the Jane Iredale's makeup which foundation do you use the liquid mineral or the powder mineral? I'm so very fair skinned that i have to use either the lightest or next to lightest foundation and the liquids looked darker to me, but i would prefer a liquid. The Bare minerals always looked powdery on my face maybe that isn't the case with the Jane Iredale's.



I use the powder compact in Bisque. I'm fair skinned, and the Bisque is a fairly light neutral. You might want to find a dermatologist near you that sells it, so you can try it. I haven't tried the liquid yet, but I have heard good things about it. Also, if you end up using it, you can buy cheaper on Ebay sometimes. 

The only thing is, the mascara has wheat in it, so if you are sensitive to gluten, don't use their mascara.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm fair too, don't use any makeup, too hot here. About a year ago I started using Eucerin products. What a difference for me! I finally have skin that matches my age of 61, no moer breakouts. Gluten gets blamed for a lot and this could be another trigger I don't know. I went to the natnl rosceasa web site and got lots of useful info look it up!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> I have a problem with Rosacea and my skin breaking out. I have been to the dermatologist and she put me on antibiotics and gave me a perscription for Metrogel and told to use Cetaphil to wash my face. The antibiotics made me sick to my stomach and i had an allergic reaction to the Metrogel. Is there anything that i can use to help clear my skin up from breaking out and clear the clogged pores and also help with the Rosacea? I'm 46 years old and feel i am too old to be dealing with breaking out. I have sensitvie, oily skin and it drives me crazy. Another question what would be a good makeup to use to help cover the redness in my skin? I have tried Bare Minerals and it made my skin feel dry and itchy.


I found this online about the makeup :

Cosmetic / makeup recommendations for rosacea sufferers by rosacea sufferers

this site gives a lot of great info too : Makeup for Rosacea | Rosacea.org: The National Rosacea Society (they say a green tinted base helps minimize the redness)


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Ask your dermatologist about Spironolactone. It did wonders for my skin until I realized I was allergic


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'd try eliminating carbs and sugary foods first. My boyfriend's friend has seen amazing results in her skin. She also applies coconut oil to her skin. Good luck.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

I used to have keratosis pilaris (https://health.google.com/health/ref/Keratosis+pilaris) and they always told me there's nothing I could do about it, yadda yadda, so Ijust lived with it and accepted it.
Well, on mothers day this year I got a juicer (for juicing veggies, not like oranges lol). I was on a 2 time a day 16 ounce green juice for 2 weeks straight (then had a normal dinner) and by the beginning of the 3rd week, I just happened to notice that all the red bumps on my legs (the worst part for me, some also on my arms) were almost GONE! 
I did some research on this and, in my opinion, skin sensitivities are a reaction from your body when your insides are screaming out from toxicity form pesticides and poisons (that companies call 'preservatives' to make them sound healthier) in your food! As soon as I removed almost all of it from my diet it changed! What an exciting side effect from becoming healthier LOL
I'm still researching this as its very interesting to me. It's amazing what you learn that the government and the food companies intentionally keep from you when you start looking for answers and doing your own research for truths...
And it all started from watching a movie called Food Inc LOL
Anyway, it worked for me, so maybe it'll work for you! If you have the funds and are interested, get yourself a juicer (discountjuicers.com is a great place) and some organic veggies and go from there! There are tons of books on the raw food diet (and by diet I mean healthy way of eating, NOT losing weight) and even places on youtube and all over the net with juicing recipes for free!
Thought I would pass that on


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I use the powder compact in Bisque. I'm fair skinned, and the Bisque is a fairly light neutral. You might want to find a dermatologist near you that sells it, so you can try it. I haven't tried the liquid yet, but I have heard good things about it. Also, if you end up using it, you can buy cheaper on Ebay sometimes.
> 
> The only thing is, the mascara has wheat in it, so if you are sensitive to gluten, don't use their mascara.


 
I have been using the Aubrey Organics for combinations/oily skin and i noticed my face isn't as red. It feels a little to heavy since it's so humid out so i'm going to be using the Aubrey Organics for oily skin so it doesn't feel so heavy.
I found several places that sells the Jane Iredale line of cosmetics. I'm using the Purepressed Base and the Absence Oil Control Primer because of the humidity and it's making my oily skin seem oilier. I love the PurePressed Base as it covers what redness i do have and doesn't feel so heavy. Thank you Suzan for the skin care line suggestion and makeup suggestion.


----------

